# Osmocote Düngekegel



## Frank (10. Okt. 2004)

Hi @ll,

eine Frage zu den Osmocote Düngekegel. Ich bin in verschiedenen Gartencentern gewesen. Und jedesmal wenn ich nach Osmocote Düngekegeln gefragt habe, hat man mir nur ein verständnisloses Kopfschütteln mit dem Hinweis: "So was kennen wir nicht" entgegengebracht. Gibt es diese Düngekegel unter einem anderen Namen? Nicht einmal der Name Osmocote sagte denen etwas.

MfG
Frank


----------



## birdy (10. Okt. 2004)

Hi, Frank
Also ich nehme die: 
Substral Düngekegel 
Osmocote 
Plus Spurenelemente
Für alle Balkon- und __ Kübelpflanzen
Ich glaub das ist der Seerosendünger von dem hier immer wieder die Rede ist. 
@ll, Wenn nicht, bitte um Richtigstellung.
Liebe Grüße Birdy


----------



## Jürgen (10. Okt. 2004)

Hi,

die hier verwende ich --> 

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

ich hab meine Osmocote-Düngekegel aus dem Obi... waren schon sehr angestaubt...   wahrscheinlich, weil die kaum einer kauft!

Ich hab sie nicht im Düngerregal gefunden, sondern eher dort, wo die Blumenübertöpfe und Balkonkästen standen   keine Ahnung, was die Ordnung dort soll...


----------



## StefanS (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Jürgen hat's gezeigt: Das sind die Düngekegel. Werden von den verschiedensten Herstellern angeboten. Osmocote ist kein Hersteller, sondern das Verfahren: Der Dünger diffundiert langsam durch die Hülle und wird deshalb nur sehr langsam abgegeben. Tazsächlich gibt es Osmocote als Kügelchen und in der gezeigten Kegelform. Da sind nur die Kügelchen zu einem Kegel(stumpf) verbacken - und dafür wird ein satter Aufpreis genommen. Uns hilft es aber, weil man den Dünger so sehr gut an die Wurzeln der Pflanzen drücken kann. Übrigens: Gib Dir nicht die Mühe, nach Osmocote für Wasserpflanzen zu suchen (das habe ich nämlich über ein Jahr versucht). Den gibt es zwar für alles mögliche (Rosen, Tomaten, Zitrus, Balkonkästen usw.). Für Teichpflanzen ist das ganz normale Zeugs für Blühpflanzen am besten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (11. Okt. 2004)

Hi @ll,

dankeschön für eure Antworten, jetzt weiß ich endlich wonach ich suchen muss. (Dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr    )

Was ich nicht vertehen kann, ist die Tatsache, das die verschiedenen Mitarbeiter in den einzelnen Fachabteilungen der Baumärkte und Gärtnereien nicht die "Bohne" einer Ahnung hatten. Bisher hatte ich eigentlich immer angenommen, das sie wenigstens ein bisschen von ihrem Fach vestehen. Fazit: Irgendwelche fachliche Auskunft werde ich mir in diesen Märkten wohl nicht mehr holen. Da komm ich doch lieber zu unserm Tommy samt allen Experten und Usern hier ins Forum.    

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

wenn Du willst (und auch das schweinische Porto hier bezahlen willst), kann ich Dir Dünger beschaffen. Obwohl das natürlich Krampf ist - vielleicht findet sich ja in aller Not ein/e Kollege/in in Deutschland.

Wenn alls Stricke reissen: Angebot steht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

